# What instinctual variants do you associate with each type?



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

*1w9: *sp/so

*1w2: *sp/so

*2w1: *so/sp

*2w3:* so/sx

*3w2*: so/sp, so/sx

*3w4*: sp/sx

*4w3*: sx/sp

*4w5*: sx/sp?

*5w4*: sp/?

*5w6*: sp/so

*6w5*: sp/so

*6w7*: so/sx

*7w6*: sx/so

*7w8*: sx/sp

*8w7*: sp/sx

*8w9*: sp/so

*9w8*: sp/sx or sx/sp

*9w1*: so/sp or so/sx


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, I don't associate them at all. Seeing as I'm a 5w6 so/sx, 5-8-2, and an ENTP, I figure people are a lot more variable than we would like to assume.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@cudibloop
pretty similar to what you think

1w9: sp/so

1w2: so/sp

2w1: so/sx

2w3: so/sx

3w2: so/sp

3w4: sp/sx

4w3: so/sx

4w5: sx/sp

5w4: so/sp

5w6: sp/so

6w5: sp/so

6w7: so/sx

7w6: sx/so

7w8: sx/so

8w7: sp/sx

8w9: sp/so

9w8: sp/sx

9w1: sx/sp


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_cudibloop_
> pretty similar to what you think
> 
> 1w9: sp/so
> ...


Guilty (I suspect). :tongue:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Yeah, I don't associate them at all. Seeing as I'm a 5w6 so/sx, 5-8-2, and an ENTP, I figure people are a lot more variable than we would like to assume.


Corrected later, as I am a 5-8-4.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

taking another look given a more thorough understanding
1w9: so/sp

1w2: sx/so

2w1: so/sx

2w3: sx/so

3w2: so/sp

3w4: sp/sx

4w3: sx/so

4w5: sp/so

5w4: sx/sp

5w6: sp/so

6w5: ???

6w7: ???

7w6: sx/so

7w8: sp/sx

8w7: sx/sp

8w9: sp/so

9w8: sp/so

9w1: sx/sp


----------



## tresemme (Jun 21, 2014)

5 = sp/sx

7 = so/sx

8 = sx/sx


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

My first impressions, I didn't take account for wings or stacking, just the base type and the dominant variant.

1: SO
2: SO or SX
3. SO
4. SX
5. SP
6. SP or SO
7. SX
8. SX or SP
9. SP


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I've always pictured 5w4s as the quintessential sp/sx's.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I thought any Enneatype can have any instinctual variant.

Still, my associations would be something like:

1w2 - So (archetypal activist/crusader type)
4 and 7w8 - Sx (both strive for intense experiences, although in different ways)
6 - Sp (focused on security)


----------

